# FS: 28 Gallon Rimless Bowfront, Rocks and others



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

28 gallon glass bowfront rimless - $65 - *$50 PICK UP TODAY (WEDNESDAY FEB 13TH)*
*(Tank only + half glass cover)*
*NO FILTER, NO HEATER, NO LIGHT..TANK AND GLASS COVER ONLY*
(24" wide)
Tank has been cleaned and ready to go.

















Rocks - FREE with other purchase









Pleco Cave - $5









Shells and fake plants - $5









Potassium for plant (almost full) - FREE with other purchase









604-3767320

Pick up only, no delivery


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Added one more tank for sale.


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top....


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

2.5 gallons are sold. 28 gallon still available. *$60* if pick up today!!!


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

If I end up going to van in the near future I would probably be in


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi can you pm me your location. I would like to purchase the power compact fixture from you. Tomorrow before noon?
-Oscar

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Added more stuff...


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

still available...


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump to the top...


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top....


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Still available...


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

still available...


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Still available. Tank is $50 if pick up this weekend.


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Still available...$50


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Still available....pick up today for $50 for the 28 gallon tank + half glass hood...Everything else listed are free if you buy the tank.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I will take the pleco cave if is still available


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

What is the dims?


----------



## Chassan (Apr 2, 2012)

Still Avaliable ! I rly need it thanks ?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

still there is it glass or acrylick


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

still available...


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

Dims please


----------

